# Proof These are the End Days...



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When the Red Army Choir starts singing, "Sweet Home Alabama," the end can't be far off!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I'm scared now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seen it before. 
I thought the Ruskies did a pretty good job, all in all.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

they just like the football team caus ethey wear red too


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

They love them ********.


----------

